# Smoking Bands vs Tax Revenue



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*I am just wondering what will happen, with all the new, stronger and wide spread, Smoking Bands being past, after another year or two, when the big city, local governments, and state governments as well, start to finally realize, and feel the effects, of the greatly reduced tax revenues they'll be taking in, due to the lack of, or highly reduced taxation, once earned from tobacco sales.

Will property taxes go from a 2%, 3%, 4% or so tax base to maybe 7%, 8% or even 10% tax based?

Will State and Local Taxes on gas, and other fuels, increase by 25%, 50% or maybe even double?

Will user taxes, that are not already in place be added to Telephone Service, Parking Fees, Electricity, Gas to heat your home, dining out, purchasing a car or other luxury items, etc.?

Will the general Sales tax go up from 7%, 8%, 9% or so, to 15% or maybe even 20%?

You all know that something like that will happen. They ain't going to go without the money they think they need!!!

How will all the Nazi, Anti Tobacco Activist explain that to the general public?

What are your thoughts on this???*


----------

